# Variable Zellenhöhe?



## pirate man (21. Februar 2002)

hallo

schaut mal auf http://nfs6.gameszone.de/it-workers/index.php
ich will dem großen kasten (nur dem teil unter der zeile, in der "home" steht) eine variable höhe geben, damit er sich an die auflösung anpassen kann - aber irgendwie schaff ich es nicht
zurzeit is die höhe fix
hier der code für den bereich unter der navigationsleiste:


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="15" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td width="80%" valign="top" rowspan="2">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Home</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:430px">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

	</td>
	<td width="20%" valign="top">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Login</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:195px">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="20%" valign="top">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Helpdesk</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:195px">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

    </td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## SirNeo (21. Februar 2002)

Die oberste Tabelle muß auch 100% haben, wenn du allerdings dir den Aufbau in Netscape anguckst ist der anders, da ist der zweite kleine Kasten unterhalb des großen und dem ersten kleinen. Der IE stellt es anders da.


----------



## pirate man (21. Februar 2002)

habs jetzt nochmal geändert:


```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="15" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td width="80%" height="100%" valign="top" rowspan="2">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Home</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:100%">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

	</td>
	<td width="20%" height="50%" valign="top">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Login</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:195px">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="20%" height="50%" valign="top">

<table border="1" bordercolor="336699" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#336699; height:18px"><font class="titel">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;Helpdesk</font></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td style="background-color:#EEF3F9; height:195px">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>

	</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

es geht aber noch immer nicht :-(


----------



## SirNeo (21. Februar 2002)

???
Ich habe den Quellcode so wie du ihn das zweite mal gepostet hast in eine HTML Datei geladen, bei mir funktioniert es unter IE 6.0 (Fenster geht bis unten) unter Netscape passt die Strutur immer noch nicht, das ist das zweite kleine Kästchen unter den anderen beiden.


----------



## pirate man (21. Februar 2002)

so, habs jetzt geschafft
aber wie kann ich das problem mit netscape lösen?


----------

